# Reliability of condoms?



## belle254

Not sure where to put this thread so just shoved it in this section :thumbup:
Basically, me and my OH aren't planning on ttc for a while, and i've had the implant for the last 3 years (recently had a new one put in). 
My hormones have been rampaging up an down for months (grouchyness, irritablity, snapping at him for losing my socks!) and we were wondering whether I should kind of clear my body out of hormones for a while and give it a break for 6-12 months? We'd probably just use extra safe condoms, but i'm worrying about how reliable they'd be?
Anyone on here got pregnant whilst using condoms (correctly)? Any advice would be much appreciated, it's doing my head in :nope: x


----------



## nicholatmn

Condoms never failed us! :)


----------



## Soos

i had exactly the same situation. removed artificial hormones from my body, started feeling soooo much better (felt like a new person). we used condoms (extra thin ones that durex makes), sometimes patentex oval and sometimes just a umm ehm...a withdrawal method (on a 'safe' days and closer to the planning). i think condoms are quite reliable


----------



## gina8177

We had the same thing and condoms worked for us. But within a couple of months of being off of BC we decided to TTC...


----------



## kmac625

I went off the pill 8 months before TTC and condoms worked for us. Mind you my dh hated using them, but he didn't want to ttc yet so that was his problem lol.


----------



## mummy_emma

my partner and Ive have never been failed by condoms :) (if thats makes sense haha)


----------



## kerrie24

We used condoms successfully for 4 years before concieving.No accidents till the day we didnt actually use one :blush:


----------



## sarah0108

this pregnancy is a result of failed condom :hugs: x


----------



## jamielou

Coming of hormone contraception is great :D Did me wonders! Condoms never failed me x


----------



## lauren28

Condoms is all I ever used for 6 years and they worked fine for me.


----------



## bunnyg82

My hubby and I used condoms solely for nearly 4 years. The first month that we stopped using them is the month we got pregnant! I was worried before that, that maybe we weren't fertile as I had heard of so many "accidents" using various contraceptive methods - but I think it's pretty safe to say that conceiving on month one means we are pretty fertile and therefore condoms are very reliable when used correctly!!! x


----------



## belle254

Thankyou all! still undecided about this as it's a pretty big risk to take knowing that me and my OH are still both in uni and if there were an accident we'd be in trouble :dohh:
Almost everyone on here who's got pregnant by accident seems to have been taking the pill!
This things making me feel so horrible that I might wait a few months then get it taken out. There is light at the end of the tunnel :happydance:
Thanks for all your advice x


----------



## Pink_Tinks

well, nice lil story 4 ya here...
Friday night, Harriet went to my mums n me and OH had the night alone together woop! im waiting to come on so i can start back on the pill, so used a condom...
and it fookin split!!!!!! i could not believe it. 5 years we have been together, were using condoms for a bit but i was on the pill so stopped... but condoms were always fine. 
so here's us being responsible taking precaution for no freakin reason!!!! couldnt believe it happened, that really is just my luck!


----------



## gina8177

If you are nervous you could always temp too to determine when you aren't fertile and combine that with condoms. :)


----------



## 24/7

Never failed us. :) x


----------



## calilove77

I was on the pill almost our first year of marriage and due to the hormones in it, i was just not very nice! haha! When we got off the pill we always used condoms, however as time went by we began just keeping a close eye on the calendar and we would use a condom on days 10-18 and we pulled and prayed the rest of the time.:blush: It worked for us for 2 years! :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

Pink_Tinks said:


> well, nice lil story 4 ya here...
> Friday night, Harriet went to my mums n me and OH had the night alone together woop!* im waiting to come on so i can start back on the pill, so used a condom...
> and it fookin split!!!!!! i could not believe it. *5 years we have been together, were using condoms for a bit but i was on the pill so stopped... but condoms were always fine.
> so here's us being responsible taking precaution for no freakin reason!!!! couldnt believe it happened, that really is just my luck!

thats exactly what happened when we concieved this LO :rofl:

must just be cause we both have a Harriet :winkwink: x


----------



## Shinning_Star

I think they say condoms are 90% effective it's just they are only used correctly (as in actully put on.) 75% of the time.
So whilst condomd themselves have a good success rate the human nature does not and often people result to withdrawel (pull and prey, as my mate clled it lol) say 15% of the time, which is obviously NOT as effective.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Condoms worked fine for us for six months until we got a bit carried away!


----------



## Babydance

I came off the implant a year before trying and my gosh did my mood lift once it was out!!! (dunno why i got it back in after lo as im getting removed again:doh: !!) we used condoms for a year then when we started trying i was pregnant straight away. Condoms are fab lol just get OH to check it afterwards for any leaks/splits xxx


----------



## Pink_Tinks

sarah0108 said:


> Pink_Tinks said:
> 
> 
> well, nice lil story 4 ya here...
> Friday night, Harriet went to my mums n me and OH had the night alone together woop!* im waiting to come on so i can start back on the pill, so used a condom...
> and it fookin split!!!!!! i could not believe it. *5 years we have been together, were using condoms for a bit but i was on the pill so stopped... but condoms were always fine.
> so here's us being responsible taking precaution for no freakin reason!!!! couldnt believe it happened, that really is just my luck!
> 
> thats exactly what happened when we concieved this LO :rofl:
> 
> must just be cause we both have a Harriet :winkwink: xClick to expand...

lol gawd!! i did think to myself 'what if this is actually mean to happen' aaahhh!!
these harriet's, lil munchkins!!!


----------



## Sadie92

kerrie24 said:


> We used condoms successfully for 4 years before concieving.No accidents till the day we didnt actually use one :blush:

Exact same for me... Never been on the pill or had an implant.. 
Used the condom for almost 4 years.... stopped using to conceive.

Will defo be using condoms again and nothing else.


----------



## sabriena

My husband and I used condoms for about 10 years and they didn't fail us. We only stopped to try for the baby. We'll probably be going back to them after the baby as well.


----------



## Lilaala

Butting in but my co-worker was fine on condoms alone for about three years before one broke at the right time in her cycle, and now she has a little boy to show for it! I just call that Divine Intervention. :rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

Lilaala said:


> Butting in but my co-worker was fine on condoms alone for about three years before one broke at the right time in her cycle, and now she has a little boy to show for it! I just call that Divine Intervention. :rofl:

Condom failure was the main intent on this thread! :D lol! We all just kept making it seem like it was the other way around!


----------



## Lilaala

nicholatmn said:


> Lilaala said:
> 
> 
> Butting in but my co-worker was fine on condoms alone for about three years before one broke at the right time in her cycle, and now she has a little boy to show for it! I just call that Divine Intervention. :rofl:
> 
> Condom failure was the main intent on this thread! :D lol! We all just kept making it seem like it was the other way around!Click to expand...

That's because so long as they don't break, they work great! (And they don't break that often!) Just have to remember to put them on! :haha:


----------



## nicholatmn

Lilaala said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilaala said:
> 
> 
> Butting in but my co-worker was fine on condoms alone for about three years before one broke at the right time in her cycle, and now she has a little boy to show for it! I just call that Divine Intervention. :rofl:
> 
> Condom failure was the main intent on this thread! :D lol! We all just kept making it seem like it was the other way around!Click to expand...
> 
> That's because so long as they don't break, they work great! (And they don't break that often!) Just have to remember to put them on! :haha:Click to expand...

So that's probably what OP meant from "and correctly." lol I was wondering how someone could incorrectly put on a condom. lol!


----------



## Shellyvet2007

Condoms worked for us. Second child on the way only after TTC after 5 years. :) 
But they are only 99.something% effective so there is that miniscule chance....


----------



## sarah0108

Pink_Tinks said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink_Tinks said:
> 
> 
> well, nice lil story 4 ya here...
> Friday night, Harriet went to my mums n me and OH had the night alone together woop!* im waiting to come on so i can start back on the pill, so used a condom...
> and it fookin split!!!!!! i could not believe it. *5 years we have been together, were using condoms for a bit but i was on the pill so stopped... but condoms were always fine.
> so here's us being responsible taking precaution for no freakin reason!!!! couldnt believe it happened, that really is just my luck!
> 
> thats exactly what happened when we concieved this LO :rofl:
> 
> must just be cause we both have a Harriet :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> lol gawd!! i did think to myself 'what if this is actually mean to happen' aaahhh!!
> these harriet's, lil munchkins!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: thats exactly what i thought :haha: never had one brake on me before until you dont expect it/ dont need another baby and oops harriet 14weeks old and mummys pregnant again :blush: oh well i wouldnt change a thing now ;) but i certainly dont trust condoms very much anymore :haha: x


----------



## belle254

I think condoms are going to be the way forward then, thankyou :) x


----------



## Babydance

Lol this might be a silly question, but if the condom breaks do you not just go get the morning after pill? xx


----------



## nicholatmn

Babydance said:


> Lol this might be a silly question, but if the condom breaks do you not just go get the morning after pill? xx

Sometimes that doesn't work either... xx


----------



## Tashry

Condoms worked for us. I refuse to take any birth control containing hormones so we used condoms exclusively. Hubby and I have tried to get pregnant 3 times, a total of 4 unprotected BD sessions, and we got pregnant all 3 times. So safe to say we are an extremely fertile couple. Yet condoms for 8 years were enough to prevent any pregnancies for us. 
That being said, when you have sex there is always the chance....


----------



## milkmachine

check out this thread i wrote about condoms in teen pregnancy AGES ago...

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/33814-condom-instructions-std-information.html

ALSO there is always morning after pill but that dont always work and it can make you feel pretty rotton from what i hear about it


----------



## leoniebabey

milkmachine said:


> check out this thread i wrote about condoms in teen pregnancy AGES ago...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/33814-condom-instructions-std-information.html
> 
> ALSO there is always morning after pill but that dont always work and it can make you feel pretty rotton from what i hear about it

Ive heard that to, i think the effects vary from person to person 
i used to have periods every 2 weeks and after i took that they turned normal :wacko: but my friend who took it it had the opposite effect :dohh:


----------



## milkmachine

ive never taken it but i have a friend whos taken it a few times and she says that it makes her really ill :-/


----------



## Windmills

Didn't work for me, be careful with acrylic nails is my advice- or pay more attention when you're wearing them anyway!


----------



## Windmills

Oh, and the MAP didn't work for me either- but that was more to do with it being August BH weekend, so I took it after 48 hours but before 72!


----------



## Rei

Condoms is a very reliable method of birth contro. Just don't get the ones made from lambskin. ONLY trojan latex condoms as the other ones tend to break. I couldn't handle any kind of artificial hormone, my body just hates them so we went back to condoms.


----------



## AngelzTears

I never had a condom fail with my Hubby and I. I only got pregnant when he didn't put one on. grr. He says "well if you thought you were going to get pregnant why didn't you tell me to put one on?" ommgg :wacko: haha! Wouldn't change anything now though, love my baby on the way! :happydance:


----------



## Lover

I've been using condoms and had no problems, no splits or tears or anything and I love the fact I'm not putting chemicals/hormones into my body so when we TTC I don't have to wait for anything to leave my system. We use the Durex Extra Safe condoms and they're quite thin even though they're really strong and my OH actually likes wearing them because it doesn't feel much different from the real thing :haha:


----------



## modo

I just wanted to point out that you should be VERY careful after getting the implant removed. You are basically very fertile straight away and many women ovulate right after getting it removed. We did not use condoms after getting my implant removed and I was warned by the doctor to be very careful. We started TTC in July and got pregnant in September for some people it happen straight away and they don't even get period. 

Anyway your plans for using condoms sound wise. I am not going to go back on to hormonal birth control after having the baby. As soon as had the implant removed I noticed I was much happier.


----------



## ClaireNicole

I went off BC a year before we started TTC and we never had a problem! I don't like Trojans though! they are the only kind we have both ever had break... I've had 2 break and hes had 1 break... We like durex better!


----------



## Hayley90

never failed us, id never think of using pills or anything, so they are gooood :)
just dont run out - nothing is more of a passion killer :rofl: x


----------



## PreggyEggy

I tried the pill once, and had horrible mood swings and bled for the 3 months I was on them, non-stop. Never again! lol

But, we had the condom split 3 times over 3 years, and I got the morning after pill each time (we use Durex). We were using condoms when I got pregnant! No idea how that happened, as it's always been reeeeally obvious when a condom fails! :haha::dohh:

But, Hubby always hated using them, and often complained that they were too tight. :blush: I suspect he should have been using bigger ones.

On the other hand, someone once told me that condoms are very reliable, and would be 100% reliable instead of 98%...the 2% is down to human error.


----------



## hopeandpray

i've had them split maybe 4 times? 2 x 2 times in a row lol really weird, wouldn't use them alone but combined with working out your dates and pulling out id say its pretty effective


----------

